# I just found a new way to wax



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Well its new to me don't know whether its new to you.

I used Meguiars tech wax and a Meguiars applicator sponge.

2 bowls of Hot water one boiling hot from the kettle the other as hot as your hand can tolerate. I placed the tech wax bottle in the boiling water bowl and the pad in the other hot bowl. I left the bottle in there for a few minutes and then shook it up vigorously. I then squeezed the pad in the hot water a few times then applied the wax to the sponge - then onto the car. It went on so smooth...it was *so *easy to apply. I repeated this procedure for every panel.

It maKEs waxing so much easier. Try it - it works.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmmm, interesting <stroking chin>


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Try the same principal to gloss paint and you get a much "glossier" finish when it dries, works best on good old fashioned oil based paint, its an old trick decorators used.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

That is interesting. I have the same Meguiars wax and applicator. Are you saying that applicator pad is wet when you apply the wax with it?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Id say more damp than wet. Dunk it in the bowl of hot water let it absorb the water - squeeze it - apply wax - apply to car.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I've tried a similiar approach before - wet waxing, applying the wax to a slightly damp car using Megs Tech Wax went on easy but I couldn't get to grips with Tech Wax on my previous cars paint / colour!


----------

